# Roof Vents Broken By Hail



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,

Can someone help me out with the model #/information on the roof vents on a 2009 Outback 29KBH? Hail broke all three of my roof vents and Camping World wasn't much help. I need to know the make and model so I can order new vent lids and screens or replace the vents entirely. I could also use the skylight size over the shower as that was broken also. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

All ceiling vents are 14" x 14", but the lids can be somewhat different. They're usually of a type that can be replaced by Elixir, Jensen or Ventline. The hinge section is the part you need to get correct. You should have enough of the old lid to match up to one of these replacements:
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/translucent-acrylic-vent-caps/1436

If you don't find a replacement at Camping World, try here:
http://www.rvplus.com/vents-and-trim/roof-and-refrigerator-ventilation-and-accessories/

While you're at it, you might want to take a look at something like the MaxxAir vent covers. These probably would have saved your vent lids:
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/maxxair-ii-vent-covers/7047

And for skylight replacements, try here. I've never had to replace one of these, so I have no idea what the size is:
http://www.rvplus.com/vents-and-trim/skylight-domes/


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I usually just call Keystone and get the part number then head down to my local RV dealership with that in hand. I order the thing in then go to a local guy (affordable) who does the install. Mine have been busted out multiple times now. I tape 'em up good with a mesh of duct tape while I am waiting on parts and install.

-CC


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've got a few good starting points now.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

The vent cover in the bathroom broke on ours over the weekend. I'm looking at get a replacement cover also. Just don't know which one I need.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 collinsfam_tx on calling Keystone. Their parts group is actually very helpful. Have your model and serial number, and what you need and they'll give you the part number.


----------

